
How to Stop Your Smart TV from Spying on You - shahocean
https://www.wired.com/2017/02/smart-tv-spying-vizio-settlement/
======
flukus
Step 1: Don't buy a smart TV. Stick with a smart hub and dumb devices.

~~~
the_arun
I thought exactly same :)

